# Need a manual for a Rockler 12" dovetail jig



## Schaad1708 (Jun 17, 2015)

i am in need of a manual for a Rockler 12" Dovetail Jig 

Ty's


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Same as a Shop Fox and many others.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Check are reference folders
Router Reference - Router Forums


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ty.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Is this the one you need.....

http://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000332AA.pdf

My son has that jig, pain to set it up, plastic templates are not the best idea they ever had. Good luck with it and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Schaad1708 (Jun 17, 2015)

That's a newer version not quite the same. I agree with you about it being a pain to setup


----------



## Schaad1708 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks


----------

